# Hewes Bayfisher 18’



## Christopher Phillips (Apr 23, 2019)

Recently picked her up..


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

Beautiful boat. 90s were aesthetically the pinnacle for Hewes lineup.


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

She's a beauty. I have a '98 Bayfisher, be prepared to get a lot of compliments at the ramp. I had a guy in a garbage truck come back to the house after his route to ask about it one day when I was washing it.

I was just wondering what mine would look like with upgraded electronics and a new console. Now I know the answer is awesome.

Congrats on the sweet Hewes.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

So sweet! That's a great motor for that boat. Love the lappy!


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Bill Payne said:


> She's a beauty. I have a '98 Bayfisher, be prepared to get a lot of compliments at the ramp. I had a guy in a garbage truck come back to the house after his route to ask about it one day when I was washing it.
> 
> I was just wondering what mine would look like with upgraded electronics and a new console. Now I know the answer is awesome.
> 
> Congrats on the sweet Hewes.


I get compliments on my old 21 Redfisher constantly even though it's showing it's age.


----------



## beyondhelp (Nov 6, 2008)

Nice boat! 

Always creeps me out when someone knocks on the door to ask if my 19' Redfisher is for sale. NOPE!


----------

